# Your favorite Lemax Spooky Town Piece?



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got into Spooky town. I bought Gothic Ruins today and last week bought Haunted Grove. Gothic Ruins is by far my favorite, just lights up and is just really great looking. I just need a coupon to buy more.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd have to say my favorite is the mausoleum - there is just so much going on, from the "Tall Man"-like funeral director to the working crematory! I also like the pumpkin barn (great lighting) and Dr. Tingle's laboratory. 
MrsMyers - I also bought the Gothic Ruins this year - I get a kick out of the "glowing eyes" inside!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

My favorite is this years Monster house. I love the audio. It's cool that you can run them with or without the audio! I had the haunted hotel but returned it because I couldn't stand the audio. Even my kids were getting annoyed. "Going down,down, down!" Got old real quick! I think I'll set it up today!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Just started collecting this year too. I bought Gothic Ruins and the Funhouse. Ended up returning the funhouse because I saw a Monsters' Ball one (from a previous year?) that I want next year. I think I'll limit myself to one a year, or else I'll run out of room in no time.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Just getting into it this year too - am waiting 'til closer the the holiday, so maybe our Micheal's will have them for more off (right now they do 25% off at the same time the coupon is out, so they don't take it, grrrrr!) Love the Gothic Ruins, it so pretty when it's lit! Would also like the Boogie Man's Hangout & the Dead Man's Mine - guess I'd have to set them up in different rooms with all the noise they'd generate.

Are you guys going to take pics when you get your villages set up?


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't think I'm going to have enough for a village this year. Perhaps in a couple of years, if I can stop myself from buying new pieces. 

What are you guys propping your pieces on? I saw that Lemax makes tiered foundations out of foam (?), but I guess you can use books, moss and stuff instead.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We go with a pretty simple set up - black sheet folded over on the entertainment center, with some books underneath for different levels.
We started with a more cartoony look with houses from Joanne Fabrics but slowly replaced them out with Lemax.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

My fav. piece is the mausoleum. You can view pictures of my spooky town display on my website at: http://geocities.com/crazy4holidays/
Click displays, and then lemax spooky town 2006 link.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I want to own all the pieces, but I limit myself to one a year since I can't afford to buy all of them and I have no place to put them!

Has anyone tried buying spooky town on ebay? Every time I check, the prices are just rediculous! People are so stupid when it comes to ebay. THey pay more than they would in the store for stuff!


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm going to start collecting again this year. I used to have a lot, but I had a nasty roomate experience and most of them disappeared. I plan on hitting the day after halloween sales and stocking up, it's like the day after Thanksgiving for me as far a big shopping day.


----------



## hallowenismyname (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah I know what you mean I am thinking the same thing here. Michaels has 40% off coupon this week so i might buy my first piece


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I stopped collecting in 2003, but as of then Dr. Tingle's Lab was always my favorite. drunk_buzzard - at one time I owned every single piece of Lemax Spookytown. I moved into a smaller apartment, and now only have a tiny hutch display, but I don't think there would be any way of keeping up with all of the new releases any longer even if I had the room. Then on top of Spoookytown there are the Autumn Harvest pieces as well, many of which fit right in with a Spookytown village.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Dr Tingle's Lab was my first piece and it remains my favorite, although this year's Gothic Ruins is awesome, too! I would love to get the Mausoleum if I can find it marked down enough. As much as I love Spooky Town, I think they are way overpriced and I only buy pieces at 50% off or more.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

There is a store chain in Eastern PA called Boscov's.They frequently have a "roulette" promotion where you get a suprise discount - 5 to 50%, doubled if you use their charge card. We got the Ruins there about a month ago for $16.00!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

One of my favorite Lemax pieces, the centerpiece of the 'carnival' shelf of my halloween display, is the Monsters Ball. After that is the Mortis Theater, the Witch's Hat, and Boo!-tiful Balloon.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

My favorite piece is the first one I ever bought and it is Greaves Manor. Bought it a long time ago at Wal-mart. It's the only piece I don't put away. I keep it high on a shelf just because I love the "haunted house" look of it and it reminds me of my dream house, the one from Psycho.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Ah, we've got Greaves Manor too - that's more our style - we ilke that it's creepy but simple and leaves a lot to the imagination.

We also like the old Funeral Home (I think it's from back around 2001) as it reminds us a lot of the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland. Madame Ashbury's House of Wax was cool too, but the moving parts haven't held up well. 

Of the more recent ones, I think the barn and the gothic ruins are probably my favourites. As ChrisW said (a couple years ago!), great lighting!


----------



## mirdc (Aug 23, 2010)

What stores do most of you find these pieces in?

And can anyone tell me the name of the piece that had a chiropractor / chiropractic sign or character in it? I remember seeing them in the chiropractic listings on ebay aa couple of years ago but I didn't pay close attention. Now that I want one, I don't know the name and my searches are not pulling up anything.

Thx!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Michael's seems to be the main place to pick up the Lemax stuff, but they don't carry the full line and usually just carry new releases. 

I'd take a look at a website like...
https://www.lemax-spookytown.com/shoppingcart/Default.asp?CategoryID=11
just to see what's available if you're willing to order online. 

(They've got one on that page, called "All Hallow's Hospital" but I don't see anything specific to a chiropracter.)


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

I love so many pieces it's rather difficult to name just one favorite. But if forced to do it I would probably put The Oct-O-Squeeze, Wheel of Horror, and the Isle of Doom somewhere at the top of that list.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

creepyhomemaker said:


> it reminds me of my dream house, the one from Psycho.



Polar Lights has a model of the Psycho House *HERE*.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

While I love all the Spooky Town pieces, my absolute favorite is the Alford Mansion. It genuinely looks like a haunted house, with the cemetery out front, and the ghost silhouettes really add that extra atmosphere. It's the one piece that is out from the start of Labor Day until I take down my set up (early November).


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

My favourite is the Creepy Barn, its brings back all of the memories I love about Halloween. I love the cornstalks and pumpkins and scarecrows, the whole harvest time of the year.

I also have a soft spot for the Full Moon Apothecary because it was my first piece.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

After about four years of collecting, I'm up to 16 pieces, but my two favorites are the Phantom Station:










And the Mortuary:











Both look wicked in the dark with the dark purple lights and lightning effects.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

oh my I can't !! THERE IS JUST NO WAY. I have way to many of them and depending on my mood which one is my fave. And we also buy pieces for our aniversery since we were married on halloween.


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

Forgot to mention that I also LOVE Chainsaw's Lumber yard. Great lighting on this one with a nice soundtrack that includes dogs barking and of course... a chainsaw!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Either Mortis Theater or the original Mausoleum, see pics/info here.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

For Lemax Greaves Manor (our first house), Dept 56 Barleycorn Manor. Haunted Victorian House on the wish list$$$$$


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

My favorite was a pirate ship, the first kind Lemax made, I believe. The ship rocked, and could play music, sound effects, and pirates' voices. It met its end at my clumsy hands, so, I'm keeping an eye on eBay, hoping to find a reasonably priced new ship.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

lemaxvillages.com has the haunted galleon for 64.99, it's my one stop shop for old and new pieces.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Mine has to be the Oct-O-Squueze......


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, I bought a new ship.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I got my spooky town order in today!!!!! e hobby tools was wonderful. and fast. okay I got .......
02775 wolfmans true love.
03826 vampire Condos .. and the doors on the coffins open and close. (not battery operated but like the fact you can have them closed or open)
03831 Nocturnal Nuptials
83666 Homicidal Maniac
93726 Battle with Anubis
93728 Mummification Chamber... better than it looks in pics
14322 See Saw Sensation
94963 Pit and Pedulum Bigger than I expected awesome piece. I was afraid that it was gonna be a table top piece .
94962 Witch Burning 
14452 & 14453 Straight and Curved Track for the train. ( I need more for my set up was so excited that I could buy extra track ) 

Between this order what I picked up at micheals and off craigs list over the year I think I doubled my collection.. WHOOO HOOO


----------



## spooktown1 (Dec 23, 2010)

To be honest I have over 90 homes and I still cantname a favorite!...they all have something
I love...but if it was a quick guess the wheel of terror comes close.

ST 1


----------



## VillageDisplays2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

Top 5
1.Mad Pumpkin Patch
2. Ghostly Manor
3. Hungry Treehouse
4. Hemlocks Nursery
5. Killer Clown Mobile Home


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

My movie theater


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have a ton of Lemax, and there's not anywhere to buy any of this stuff near me anymore, but my fav is Madame Ashbury's House of Wax.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

My favorite is Black Cat Adoption Day -- a small table piece, but it speaks to my heart. Kitty's favorite is the Vampire Castle (from 2007). He likes to bat at the vampire that rotates around the top of the building.


----------

